# URL Shortcuts suggestion



## eexit

Hello,

I'm WR user for months and I'd like to know if you could implement URL shortcuts for an easier translation use.
I'm developer and I often use PHP manual. What they do to get into the manual/function reference is awesome and it could be very very useful if you do the same : php.net/urlhowto.php

Thank you very much.


----------



## Benjy

There is already some fuzzy matching with the dictionary (returns approximate matches), but nothing for links. It's an interesting idea. I'm not sure how well it would map to the dictionaries. Might be nice for the forums though...

edit: actually.. might be pretty cool for the dictionaries too.  www.wordreference.com/fr/en/aimer -> fr-en entry for aimer. Interesting.


----------



## eexit

Default language translation should be set by a cookie (I think) in this way, you could add a bookmark of the URL shortcut and it will automatically return you the translated word


----------



## mkellogg

Can you give me an example of what a "URL shortcut" would do?

As for setting a cookie to remember your default language, the homepage should do that already.  When you return to the homepage, it should remember the last dictionary you used there.


----------



## Benjy

I had never taken the time to look at the way the links are displayed for the dictionaries. Basically as I see it, it just takes "ugly" php style like forumdisplay?f=12&property=xzy and maps them to forum/fren/ or similar. I never noticed that the dictionary had it's links in that style of format anyway...


----------



## Grop

Benjy said:


> edit: actually.. might be pretty cool for the dictionaries too.  www.wordreference.com/fr/en/aimer -> fr-en entry for aimer. Interesting.



Hi benjy, if you write aimer." target="WRdict">aimer[/fren*]*, you get aimer.


----------



## eexit

For example, I added a bookmark to my Web browser which is ht*p://fr.php.net/%s and I set the bookmark keyword « php ».
In this way, when I type in the URL bar « php strlen », my Web browser goes directly to ht*p://fr.php.net/strlen page.

Very very very useful.

For WorldReference, my keyword is « wr ». The must should be that I type « wr word » and it goes directly to the translation page of « word » from my English to French (my mother language).


----------



## mkellogg

I understand now.  I'll look into it to see what can be done.

Mike


----------



## eexit

Awesome! Thanks Mike!


----------



## mkellogg

I could have sworn that it was part of the Open Search specification that powers the search box in the top right corner of your browser, but I can't find any reference to it.  We will have to find another way.


----------



## LMorland

mkellogg said:


> We will have to find another way.


Did you?

I'm not a programmer, so I'm not certain that I  perfectly understood eexit's suggestion, but Firefox takes care of that for me by remembering my websites.

For example, for the past few months, I just need to type *w* in any browser window, and up pops http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=510989 (my system currently defaults to this thread). I type in my new search term in the search window, and _bang! _I'm there! 

Or perhaps, _practically_ there. This particular window opens to "English to French," and it would be one step easier for me if it were French to English. But since I tab rather than use a mouse, all I need do (once I've typed in my search term) is TAB over to the "English-French" window, type an *f* and than I've got the "French-English" option. One more TAB + ENTER, and I'm on the dictionary page I seek. 

Currently this takes me four or five seconds (including pulling up a new browser window), depending on the length of my search term.  But if there were a way to do it faster, I'd be interested to know! 

{Because, by the way, the fairly recent decision to list all the declensions  of French verbs is slowing me down: my screen is set small, and so I have to use the mouse to scroll past the parts of speech, which irks me a little.}


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, for Firefox, at least, there is a way to set up shortcuts.

In the URL bar, type in:
enfr start
fren bonjour

Here are the instructions for the dictionary search shortcuts for Firefox and Chrome.

The French verb information takes up too much real estate? I'll see if there is anything I can do.


----------



## eexit

Hi again,

Actually, this is completely feasible with Chrome: add a search engine and that's it:










Done!


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, here are the instructions for the Chrome search shortcut that we created.


----------

